# My blue Aspherical Maglite



## rayman (Dec 20, 2008)

*My blue Aspherical Maglite [Update]*

Just finished my newst Maglite mod: An Aspherical Maglite.

Update: Installed the bezel from Nanomiser and fill the heatsink up with glowpowder.







2D Maglite blue
M.G.A.C. SS Bezel made by Nanomiser
SOB 1000 converter
Cree R2
H22A HAIII heatsink für SSC P7
KD aspherical lens

I always wanted to have an aspherical flashlight. At first I wanted to buy me the Q5 dropin for Maglites from KD but then I noticed that I had two HAIII heatsink for a SSC P7 from H22A left. So I decided to build them myself. I decided to use a SOB 1000 converter for maximum brightness. As a host I used a blue 2D Maglite with a laser engraving.

here are the pictures:





same picture with lights turned off










again same picture with lights turned off










heatsink with the Cree R2 (without the glowpowder)





the laser engraving





And some beamshots:
normally exposed





underexposed (closer on a white wall)





I think my cat likes it too 





rayman


----------



## tx101 (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice Rayman :twothumbs

Any problems focusing the lens ?
Does the head still have plenty of turns for focusing ?

You really need a bezel to protect the lens


----------



## rayman (Dec 20, 2008)

tx101 said:


> Very nice Rayman :twothumbs
> 
> Any problems focusing the lens ?
> Does the head still have plenty of turns for focusing ?
> ...



Thanks .

Focusing is no problem you can get a good focus for every distance. When you focus for 1m there are about 2 turns left.

Yes I know, I have to get one of the bezels. Where can I get themß

rayman


----------



## tx101 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ooops, did not tell you that I am using the DX lens 
The bezel in the photo is one made by Kiu ( they are not available anymore)
If you use this bezel and the KD lens, the lens will still protrude from the top
of the bezel ... ie you cannot stand the light on its head  
The DX lens is 50mm so it can sit deeper in the head. Also I cut about
5mm from the Mag lamp holder so that the my dropin can sit even deeper 
inside. Therefore since the lens is sitting alot deeper in the head, the bezel
will fully protect the lens.

One solution would be to grind the lip from the KD lens so that it does sit deeper inside, 
but if you did that then that will throw the focal length off. You may end up 
having no more thread to focus it with.
Another solution would be to get one of Download's 55mm stainless steel bezels
and attaching a camera lens hood onto it .... but this just looks ugly :shakehead


----------



## rayman (Mar 3, 2009)

Made a small update as I got the bezel from Nanomiser :huh:. And also filled the heatsink up with glowpowder.

rayman


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 3, 2009)

Lovely job!

I just added my Nanomiser Bezel to my aspherical too! Definately adds a touch of class to an already impressive light.

Will the sandwich you used SOB 1000 be as bright or much brighter than the KD alt you nearly bought? I realise the R2 led will also add brightness.

I have the KD drop in run off 3 C cells in my 2D.


----------



## rayman (Mar 3, 2009)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Will the sandwich you used SOB 1000 be as bright or much brighter than the KD alt you nearly bought? I realise the R2 led will also add brightness.



Don't exactly know but I think so. One reason that I build my own light engine was that I like to build my flashlights on my own and another reason was that I had a H22A heatsink liying around .

rayman


----------



## ac8528 (Mar 3, 2009)

will this setup work with a 4d cell?


----------



## rayman (Mar 3, 2009)

ac8528 said:


> will this setup work with a 4d cell?



Sure, the SOB 1000 converter needs a minimum volatge of only about 3V and has a maximum input volatge of 16V.

rayman


----------



## collector (Mar 3, 2009)

Whoa, nice, very nice !! Where can one find these lenses ?


----------



## Nanomiser (Mar 3, 2009)

rayman beautiful job on the aspherical; Love the glow epoxy! oo: 

Wow! were did you get that screamin bezel  

This will most likely be my next build.  

Thanks for setting up this thread.


----------



## Nanomiser (Mar 4, 2009)

What did you use for your GTD epoxy? :thinking:


----------



## Nanomiser (Mar 4, 2009)

collector said:


> Whoa, nice, very nice !! Where can one find these lenses ?


 


You can get aspherical lenses from several different places, but the most commonly used are the KD, Surplus Shed and CVI Melles Griot. Check out my thread here to get more detail.


----------



## tx101 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats a very nice setup you got there Rayman :thumbsup:
I think I am going to have to build another Mag just for Nano's bezel
I was thinking about using a R2 + SOB @ 1.2A ... overdrive the emitter
a little bit and see if I can notice the difference.

What cells are you using for your light Rayman ?


----------



## rayman (Mar 4, 2009)

@Nanomiser
I used the Pure Blue Glow Powder from Glowinc and clear adhesive from Pattex. But the epoxy cured pretty fast, next time I have to get one which cures not so fast. But I think for my first try it worked out pretty well .

@tx101
I'm using two AW 14500s in two AA>D battery adapters at the moment but I think of buying a 6AA>2D battery holder and power it with 6 Eneloops.

rayman


----------



## Icarus (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful aspheric Mag  and the glow stuff is very nice! :thumbsup: but... :thinking: ... it isn't clear to me if you can get the beam perfectly focusted with the H22A heatsink or still need to move the led closer to the lens?


----------



## rayman (Mar 4, 2009)

Icarus said:


> but... :thinking: ... it isn't clear to me if you can get the beam perfectly focusted with the H22A heatsink or still need to move the led closer to the lens?



Yes, you are right. With the KD lens it's not a problem but with the MG LAG010 lens I have to move the emitter closer to the lens. Nanomiser and me are working on this problem.

rayman


----------



## Icarus (Mar 4, 2009)

Ahh... ok, now I understand. :thanks:


----------



## tx101 (Mar 4, 2009)

rayman said:


> Yes, you are right. With the KD lens it's not a problem but with the MG LAG010 lens I have to move the emitter closer to the lens. Nanomiser and me are working on this problem.
> 
> rayman



Rayman, can you let us know how this issue is solved :thumbsup:
I am going to be using a H22A for my forthcoming Mag build

Thanks


----------



## deusexaethera (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm missing something. What exactly is aspherical about this light?


----------



## Nanomiser (Mar 6, 2009)

The lens.


----------



## rayman (Mar 6, 2009)

tx101 said:


> Rayman, can you let us know how this issue is solved :thumbsup:
> I am going to be using a H22A for my forthcoming Mag build



The solution is another shim ring around the heatsink which has a height of 5mm which will raise the heatsink a little bit. But the problem with not getting a sharp die is only with the H22A heatsink in combination with the MG LAG011 aspherical lens. Which lens will you use in your mod?

rayman


----------



## tx101 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am going to use the MG 123 lens

Maybe you should shim the emitter itself ???


----------



## Icarus (Mar 6, 2009)

Best solution would be to use a custom made heatsink.


----------



## Nanomiser (Mar 6, 2009)

If you have those resources available to you, then yes, starting from scratch would be the cleanest solution, but a lot of work for a simple problem.
 
Personally I think the shim ring is also a very clean fix and a lot less work.


----------



## drillbritz2ov (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice blue is my favourite colour . So gotta have one .I am currently modding a silver 2d maglite into an rop hotwire and your blue led maglite is giving me some serious doubts. I do so like the blue gitd halo its adds a touch of class . Looks like i gotta and get a blue 2d maglite to mod into a led beauty similar to your own effort . Very nice and the bezel just tops it off . Lol cliff


----------



## jasonck08 (Mar 6, 2009)

One word: beautiful!


----------



## Robo-Man (Mar 7, 2009)

rayman where did you buy the aspheric?
where there any problems with the duty(zoll)?


----------



## tx101 (Mar 7, 2009)

Robo-Man said:


> rayman where did you buy the aspheric?
> where there any problems with the duty(zoll)?



KD = Kaidomain

They post in the dealers section in the Marketplace 
Just a heads-up ... they can be slow with shipping


----------



## Nanomiser (Mar 7, 2009)

Robo-Man said:


> rayman where did you buy the aspheric?
> where there any problems with the duty(zoll)?




KD does sell the cheaper aspheric here KD4167, but if you are looking for a higher quality optic and don't mind spending a bit more buy a CVI Melles Griot aspheric here LAG-52.0-37.0-C also consider the optional A.R. coating (Anti-Reflective) MF-400-700. The protective bezels you can find here. :naughty:


----------



## tx101 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nanomiser said:


> KD does sell the cheaper aspheric here KD4167, but if you are looking for a higher quality optic and don't mind spending a bit more buy a CVI Melles Griot aspheric here LAG-52.0-37.0-C also consider the optional A.R. coating (Anti-Reflective) MF-400-700. The protective bezels you can find here. :naughty:



I think Robo is non-US ???
I dont think Melles Griot ship outside of the US
I got my one thru Unforgiven's forwarding service

@Robo .... the Melles Griot lens is brighter than the KD lens, might be worth
the effort in trying to get hold of one.


----------



## Robo-Man (Mar 8, 2009)

im from germany so there might be some problems^^

i can add the lense to my cart and check out but then there is this sentence:
" For non-USA shipments a completed Department of Commerce
export document is required."

and i do not realy know what to fill in 
i already sent an email but i got no response.


----------



## mash.m (Mar 8, 2009)

hi robo-man,

you can you the new website to order:

http://www.cvilaser.com/PublicPages/Pages/default.aspx

there will be a general office in holland (alex, master-websales also speaks german). ordering is no problem, but you need a creditcard like mastercard.

if you have any questions about ordering from cvi you can pm me in german. i have the phone number and adress here. 

markus


----------



## Hugo2x (Aug 11, 2009)

where did you find a bare R2 emitter? or did you harvest one from a star board?:candle:


----------



## rayman (Aug 13, 2009)

I found an online-shop in Germany which sold them at that time. Don't know if the still have them.

rayman


----------



## Nos (Aug 13, 2009)

led-tech.de and leds.de both have bare R2's


----------



## Hugo2x (Aug 16, 2009)

I managed to harvest an R2 from a board and got mine done, it works great for night disk golf :twothumbs


----------



## The_Police (Jul 5, 2010)

That has to be the sickest, most [email protected] Maglite mod I have ever seen.... 
5 stars man. I love it...


----------



## The_Police (Jul 7, 2010)

how far out does the aspherical lens stick out?? I was planning on machining my own bezel, is 1 1/2inches long enough??


----------



## rayman (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry for answering so late, didn't see the post. I don't have the lens at the moment because I'm moving right now. But at the end of the week I can measure it.

rayman


----------



## freeloader700 (Feb 8, 2012)

I LOVE the blue glow!


----------



## KrIsToG (Feb 26, 2013)

nice mag -mad . I really like the bezel.


----------

